# Static Caravans



## kingrollo (15 Oct 2020)

With my current job hanging by a thread - and taking my pension early looking better than expected. I've been wondering about the practicalities of a static Caravan - in the North Wales area - I really like Towyn.

Mom and dad used to have one - although great fun - they always seemed to get stitched up by the site owners - 

Im thinking of the following costs

Purchase price £15- 20k

Site rent £3k PA 

But don't really have any ideas re fuel, insurance, repairs ...etc...

Any info or recommendations welcome


----------



## irw (15 Oct 2020)

I'm pretty sure there was a thread recently along these lines...not sure what it was called though, maybe someone else will be along in a minute who will remember!


----------



## DCLane (15 Oct 2020)

irw said:


> I'm pretty sure there was a thread recently along these lines...not sure what it was called though, maybe someone else will be along in a minute who will remember!



There was a massive thread deviation to living in a static caravan on here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/l...just-ended-feels-like-my-life-has-too.267340/

Also, @fossyant has a static on the North Wales coast.

A friend of mine rents a house, rather than buying one, just outside Bangor in a little village. Apparently it's incredibly cheap by comparison to where she lived near me.


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2020)

Hola.

Towyn is a bit 'rough' - it's also crowded so not sure what you are looking for, also rents are quite high there. We are on a family owned site in Gronant, just the other side of Prestatyn, and near the Presthaven site. Ground rent is £3,500, then factor in insurance (about £400 on ours new for old), Gas £120pa, electric £150pa. We've hammered ours in the 3 months it was open this year. We closed it a few weeks ago due to the travel restrictions. 

You may want to hold off buying just yet, and wait until March. Vans have been selling like hot cakes due to the virus.

You'll get a good van for upto £20k. Look for one with central heating (most have) as this makes colder months very comfortable.

There are quite a number of small sites around the area. Prestatyn is lovely, and there is some really good walking and cycling locally. 

Site owners do still stitch you up though.


----------



## Archie_tect (15 Oct 2020)

My mum had one near Berwick. She was ripped off by the site owner when she bought it on the site- she did it without us knowing and the caravan was already several years old and had an unseen roof leak which went undetected and delaminated one of the wall panels- it was then 'virtually worthless' according to the site owner.... he was a charlatan!

She 'had' to sell it back to the owner at a reduced price as there were clauses in the contract restricting selling it on and required a commission to be paid to the site. She would've been forced to sell/ replace it anyway as another clause required the caravan to be replaced every 10 years or thereabouts... a complete rip-off so be be very wary. If she'd refused to sell it back to the owner she'd've had to get it removed from the site on a low loader at her cost but by that time she had lost interest and lost a fortune. I've no doubt the owner would've repaired it as cheaply as possible and sold it again.

The site fees, insurance, gas, electric and service charges were separately charged at higher than normal prices.

Be very careful- if buying on the site check the contract carefully and get a survey.!


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2020)

Our van


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2020)

Our site has a 20 year policy, but it's not enforced. Our van is 20 years old now, and so long as you look after it, it's hardly going to fall to bits or look shabby. I wash ours down at the start of the season, mid season and end of season. Jet washer, soft garden brush and a bucket of soapy water.

The rent etc does add up, but if you are going to use it, it's worthwhile. It's been good for us whilst it was open to get away from all the day to day crap. We had a bit of a crap start this year as we had quite a few issues that needed fixing in the van - it was 'something' every weekend (fence, electrics, loo leak), but fortunately, nothing in August and September.


----------



## kingrollo (15 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Hola.
> 
> Towyn is a bit 'rough' - it's also crowded so not sure what you are looking for, also rents are quite high there. We are on a family owned site in Gronant, just the other side of Prestatyn, and near the Presthaven site. Ground rent is £3,500, then factor in insurance (about £400 on ours new for old), Gas £120pa, electric £150pa. We've hammered ours in the 3 months it was open this year. We closed it a few weeks ago due to the travel restrictions.
> 
> ...



Theres more than one towyn - the one I like is called tywyn - but recently changed its name to towyn

https://visit-tywyn.co.uk/webcam/

a glorious part of the world . I would like to retire there.

just an idea in my head at the moment - the ground is 3 weeks in lanza ! lots to consider.


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2020)

kingrollo said:


> Theres more than one towyn - the one I like is called tywyn - but recently changed its name to towyn
> 
> https://visit-tywyn.co.uk/webcam/
> 
> a glorious part of the world . I would like to retire there.



Looks fabulous !


----------



## stephec (30 Oct 2020)

I've no experience of them, but having spoken to people who have the only advice I could give would be to steer well clear of Haven.


----------



## Dave Davenport (30 Oct 2020)

We keep a decent size touring caravan stored on a small site (just six pitches) near our daughter's in Pembrokeshire. £270 a year storage, then £17 a night when staying (including electric). Not as spacious as a static but a lot cheaper (caravan cost £5k) and works for us.


----------



## vickster (30 Oct 2020)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/caravan-yes-no.267029/


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Oct 2020)

kingrollo said:


> With my current job hanging by a thread - and taking my pension early looking better than expected. I've been wondering about the practicalities of a static Caravan - in the North Wales area - I really like Towyn.
> 
> Mom and dad used to have one - although great fun - they always seemed to get stitched up by the site owners -
> 
> ...



The finances are what they are, so provided you embark on static ownership fully aware, all should be well.

Worth remembering statics do not appreciate like a house, they depreciate like a car.

You won't get a great deal back on your £20k purchase price after, say, 10 years.

Mention has been made of higher charges for energy.

That has been illegal for some years, so you should be paying about the same per unit as you do in the house.

However, insulation on statics is nowhere near as good as bricks and mortar, so you will be using a fair quantity of energy to keep warm in the colder months.

Fossy's answered your other costs query.

Maintenance on mine has been relatively cheap, limited to a couple of minor plumbing/central heating problems.

I have got an ouch moment coming up, because the plastic decking is looking tired and in need of replacement, which will cost about £2k.

Not bad, it's lasted 14 years and could do a year or two more if it has to.

My main tip to a new static owner would be don't buy one too far from where you live.

We all have a different tolerance to car journeys, but I reckon much more than an hour away and you will find yourself not bothering to visit very much.

My static is about 90 minutes away, but is still just about in range for a day visit, which adds to its usefulness.

You will be in a slightly more flexible position if retired, but I think you need to be able to finish a day's graft on a Friday and be on your deck cracking a cold bottle by not long after 6pm.

Another point is you cannot always be 'on holiday' when you visit, particularly after you've done a couple of seasons.

I like the change of environment - having a different pot to pee in for a few days - just as much as the amenity of the local area, which I have now largely 'done'.


----------



## oldfatfool (31 Oct 2020)

We have one in the Dales, rent and rates about £2100 a year, leccy 150, gas 140 depending on how much use you give it, our gas bill increases if we go over winter with ch on. Insurance new for old is a little under 1% of vans new cost.

Beware for your 20k you could end up buying a van worth 5k and paying 15k in mark up for the plot and sales commission on some site's. I have seen vans for sale on our site for 7k that are advertised on some more commercial sites at 25k + for the same year and model.

Also be aware of the length of license, dont get sucked into buying a van with only a couple of years to run on the promise it will be reviewed each year after. I know fossy as said it isn't enforced but if you go on fb and join the groups it would appear that more and more people are being forced to remove vans at the age limit, and being charged disconnect fees. As mentioned this is most likely due to high demand, why let an older van stay on paying the rent when they can sell a new van with a massive mark up and get the rent. If there is no demand for pitches then old vans are left alone, there is demand it is sianara. You have very few rights as an owner and are at the mercy of the landowner. To show you how much a plot being sold for try looking at the new price of any model of van ex factory gates and then see how much some sites charge for the same van sited and connected 50% nark up is not uncommon on commercial sites so if there is a demand for new vans you can see why older vans are being evicted.

Great lifestyle if you can afford it, but don't expect to make money from renting out. Do expect to lose the cost of the van. If you buy then make use of it or it is a massive white elephant, make sure you factor in travel costs on a weekly basis, extra food costs, doubling up on stuff like tvs kettles bedding, toaster, bikes, excluding van depreciation, we budget between 3.5 - 4 k a year.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Nov 2020)

I used to work with someone who knew someone who he said had a ‘stagnant caravan’. I managed to keep a straight face. Just.


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2020)

We've had just less than 3 months use out of ours this year. Site gone very quiet as we were chucked out of Wales with another 2 months to go. We did hammer the visits over the 3 months though.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> We've had just less than 3 months use out of ours this year. Site gone very quiet as we were chucked out of Wales with another 2 months to go. We did hammer the visits over the 3 months though.



Pleased to hear you've had some use, not least because it's a lot of money spent if you hardly get to go there.

My site is closed - again - although I am allowed a maintenance visit.

By the time this lockdown ends the weather may not be so good, and just as importantly, daylight will be in short supply.

Realistically, that's me until the spring.

Having all but missed a season, I'm looking forward to getting back into the swing of static caravanning next year.

Hard to come up with any positives from Covid, but at least it has reinvigorated my interest in the van.


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2020)

I did manage to WFH at the van a few times, including WFH in the passenger seat of the car whilst driving to see the Red Arrows at RAF Valley (and finished the meeting with the laptop on the car boot from a field just before the aircraft took off). Can't do that from an office. At least I may get some more flexibility out of Covid and can WFH a bit more. Really would love 2 days a week at home. Fridays will be easy as we never have any academics in on a Friday, so no meetings.


----------



## oldfatfool (10 Nov 2020)

That was the biggest downside to covid for me, stuck at home furloughed for 3 months in glorious weather but unable to spend it at the van. Absolutely balmy that i could drive as far as i wanted to spend time in a crowd on a beach but couldn't sit in my own property with all private amenities.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Nov 2020)

I went to my site to complete winterisation and bumped into the owner while I was there.

Seems we are to be given the option of buying an extra year's licence as compo for the site being shut during the lockdowns.

My van will now be booted off in 2027, meaning I will have had 21 years on site.

Reasonably happy with that - not that I have any choice in the matter.

It also means I will get seven seasons out of my shiny new £2k wooden deck, which just about makes it worth doing.

The green plastic one fitted originally is just about still standing, but is looking tatty and could fail at any time.

I'm told the plastic stuff is repairable, but it costs a lot to do so partly because parts are hard to obtain and expensive due to it being a very limited market.


----------



## Salar (12 Nov 2020)

The combination of us living in Wales and our van just over the border in England has meant we've only stayed once in the van this year.

We did get a reduction on ground rent, six months licence extension and £50 worth of vouchers to use in restaurant.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Nov 2020)

Salar said:


> We did get a reduction on ground rent, six months licence extension and £50 worth of vouchers to use in restaurant.



Seems reasonable if not exactly generous, as does what I've been given.

Neither of us have received the service we paid for this year, but that's not the fault of the caravan site owner.

I shall be happy enough if the worst impact of Covid on me is some 'lost' ground rent, given that some people have lost their jobs, health, or even life itself.


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2020)

We got £300 back onto our 'account' and 2 months extension for free, to be taken 2 months this year, or split 1 month this and next - that bit never happened as we shut the van at the end of September knowing we'd not be allowed back in the country.

Our's isn't a cheap site, but glad they don't chuck vans 20 years or older off - ours still looks new.


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2020)

Our decking is mainly timber, but plastic deck. The balustrades are plastic, but it's all timber under the deck, and the legs are timber covered in a plastic 'tube'. We had to replace a small section of the deck under where water collected and rotted one of the decking joists.


----------



## gavgav (6 Dec 2020)

I would recommend the area just north of Barmouth. We have a van on one of the sites and it’s a lovely coastline, nice for cycling and walking if that’s your cup of tea and Barmouth is a nice town, plus not far from Harlech, Coed y Brenin, Porthmadog.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2020)

gavgav said:


> I would recommend the area just north of Barmouth. We have a van on one of the sites and it’s a lovely coastline, nice for cycling and walking if that’s your cup of tea and Barmouth is a nice town, plus not far from Harlech, Coed y Brenin, Porthmadog.


Lovely area. We tended to holiday north of there (porthmadog and Beth Gellert) but always made time for days around there.


----------



## gavgav (6 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Lovely area. We tended to holiday north of there (porthmadog and Beth Gellert) but always made time for days around there.


I love Beddgelert and surrounding area, pretty and lots of good walking territory.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2020)

gavgav said:


> I love Beddgelert and surrounding area, pretty and lots of good walking territory.



The walk along the river is nice, and challenging.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> The walk along the river is nice, and challenging.


Done that many times.....Tremadog to Bedd Gelert and back. Lovely.


----------



## Brads (6 Dec 2020)

Money sinks. Be prepared to say goodbye to every penny you spend buying it. You will be tied into contracts making sure you don't get anything back on it.

If it's worth that to you then it's a bargain.

I looked, then bought a tourer.


----------



## iluvmybike (7 Dec 2020)

A friend got totally ripped off by the site owners when she needed to sell her van - she wasn't allowed to sell it on herself and had to offer the van back to the site owners - at a vastly reduced price as you can imagine even though she had spent money on improvements and decking & landscaping around the van. She had paid about £30k for it and came away with only about £18k. Turns out the catch clauses were in the contract but in the tiniest print imaginable so she was stuffed


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2020)

iluvmybike said:


> A friend got totally ripped off by the site owners when she needed to sell her van - she wasn't allowed to sell it on herself and had to offer the van back to the site owners - at a vastly reduced price as you can imagine even though she had spent money on improvements and decking & landscaping around the van. She had paid about £30k for it and came away with only about £18k. Turns out the catch clauses were in the contract but in the tiniest print imaginable so she was stuffed



It's pretty standard practice at caravan parks, hence you've got to think about it carefully. We 'inherited' our van when MIL and FIL stopped going much due to ill health - it's then we started to use it more when we got landed with the bills. He'd looked at selling it and they offered £6k on a £30k van.

We've looked at a second home, but a run down bungalow near our caravan is nearly £200k and considering I've no mortgage, I'm really not keen to get another ! 

If you have one, you do need to use it, otherwise it's expensive. It's less maintenance than another house, but this year we ended up with quite a few jobs in the short time it was open.


----------



## fossyant (30 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> Our van
> 
> View attachment 552573



Our van in now deemed too old and were being kicked off our site. Just turned 20 this year, but previously no-one has been kicked off. About 40 plus owners have been told to get lost.

Looks like we will struggle to move it, so this will get scrapped. 

Money grabbing site owner. Still got to pay the barsteward £500 as a deposit for next year whilst we try and get rid/move on or just move out.

Bye bye North Wales, I won't be bothering to spend my money in your economy anymore. I'll spend it back in England


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> Our van in now deemed too old and were being kicked off our site. Just turned 20 this year, but previously no-one has been kicked off. About 40 plus owners have been told to get lost.
> 
> Looks like we will struggle to move it, so this will get scrapped.
> 
> ...


Doesn't look that bad for twenty years old. I'd not be paying any deposit for next year if I wasn't going to be there.


----------



## fossyant (30 Oct 2022)

Going to find out tomorrow. We've literally got a week to decide. We may have next year, but we will have to go. If we decide to move the van, we are likely to have to incur the full year ground rent.

Upgrade is an option, but what we have seen isn't an upgrade, the vans are more basic as this was a top end model. Wife doesn't want to get rid as it belonged to her late parents (We've paid for it last 10 years).

Other option is move it slightly nearer to Welsh Boarders near Wrexham ish but that will cost.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2022)

Sounds as though the site owners feel they can get more from a new pitch than what they're getting from you.


----------



## fossyant (30 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Sounds as though the site owners feel they can get more from a new pitch than what they're getting from you.



They will get commission on a new van(s). Thing is they would have to replace the concrete base ours is on as its subsiding badly. We've pointed this out for 10 years. Its a wreck under the van. You couldn't put a new van on the plot.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2022)

That'd be a costly job, to do correctly, and an empty pitch whilst the new concrete cures. They lose out twice, just repairing it. On top of nothing from yourself.


----------



## fossyant (30 Oct 2022)

Just looking at a local caravan dealers and similar vans, less nice than ours are £20k. The site would charge us to get rid of ours, then it would end up here for sale. These vans are the same age so couldn't go on our site now.

We are looking at moving sites.


----------



## jowwy (31 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> Just looking at a local caravan dealers and similar vans, less nice than ours are £20k. The site would charge us to get rid of ours, then it would end up here for sale. These vans are the same age so couldn't go on our site now.
> 
> We are looking at moving sites.



Sorry to hear you wont be coming to over the boarder very soon...its ridiculous what these caravan sites expect from people


----------



## fossyant (31 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> Sorry to hear you wont be coming to over the boarder very soon...its ridiculous what these caravan sites expect from people



We're looking at options - found a few sites much cheaper and further in land. We had a look at used van's yesterday - for a van less well specced and only 2-3 years newer, £18k-£25k. New basic vans are £50k. Thing is, the site have been challenged by a few people saying 'you can't actually get any vans as there is a shortage' - the head of sales (who is having to deal with this mess) agreed.

It's caused alot of upset as they have previously said it's OK for older vans so long as they are maintained - some are 30 plus years old.

Our options are basically move the van, or god forbid, and we are thinking about it, is buy a holiday home in Wales - I'm dead against i though, but it's looking more viable despite the increased council tax.

Site deposit paid, so we have until March - already got the emails flying to various sites on the edge of the Clwydian Range


----------



## jowwy (31 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> We're looking at options - found a few sites much cheaper and further in land. We had a look at used van's yesterday - for a van less well specced and only 2-3 years newer, £18k-£25k. New basic vans are £50k. Thing is, the site have been challenged by a few people saying 'you can't actually get any vans as there is a shortage' - the head of sales (who is having to deal with this mess) agreed.
> 
> It's caused alot of upset as they have previously said it's OK for older vans so long as they are maintained - some are 30 plus years old.
> 
> ...



does seem odd as you have been told previously that its all ok for older maintained Vans


----------



## fossyant (31 Oct 2022)

jowwy said:


> does seem odd as you have been told previously that its all ok for older maintained Vans



It's a money grab. The site is full and there is a waiting list, so the boss has decided to tell folk to upgrade or sling your hook. So you sell them your van for peanuts (literally) they then sell it on to a dealer for lots more and it hit's the forecourt for £20k (judging by what I saw yesterday). You then are stung into buying an overpriced used van that depreciates like a lead balloon. Neighbour bought his van for £45k five years ago. They are struggling a bit with doing the upkeep, and are a bit sick of the management's response to issues, so are selling at a massive loss.

Our other neighbour has a much older van than ours and they took it over from a relative and have spent the last two years bringing it up to a good standard, replacement windows, re-decorated, refurbished soft furnishing and built a new veranda. They were told verbally yesterday from a member of staff that it's unlikely the notice will be enforced - all depends upon who you speak to !

The vans we saw yesterday were fairly well 'used' for their age. The dealer had done little to keep the vans tidy, dead flies everywhere, one had food still in the freezer (turned off) and another had a 'dirty' toilet.

I had a right rant at the weekend so my wife is picking it up today - she'll be a bit calmer.


----------



## Jameshow (31 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> We're looking at options - found a few sites much cheaper and further in land. We had a look at used van's yesterday - for a van less well specced and only 2-3 years newer, £18k-£25k. New basic vans are £50k. Thing is, the site have been challenged by a few people saying 'you can't actually get any vans as there is a shortage' - the head of sales (who is having to deal with this mess) agreed.
> 
> It's caused alot of upset as they have previously said it's OK for older vans so long as they are maintained - some are 30 plus years old.
> 
> ...



Could you find a lodge which is freehold? 

All the benefits of a holiday home without the second home stealing local homes stigma?


----------



## fossyant (31 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Could you find a lodge which is freehold?
> 
> All the benefits of a holiday home without the second home stealing local homes stigma?



Lodges are not an investment. A lodge will set you back the same as a house, then depreciate, where as a house doesn't. Crazy isn't it. 

The park owner is just thinking of profits, not the fact he's forcing people to scrap perfectly good caravans and potentially wrecking the housing market for locals. I've seen the effect of holiday homes in Anglesey - go round some of the more popular 'resorts' mid week, and you'll see the place is empty - houses not lived in - same most weekends TBH. Same with the marinas - you quickly spot all the expensive boats that haven't moved off the moorings for a long time. 

We've found some lovely sites (basically a field tucked away) that don't worry about a van's age, the stipulation is it's well maintained and tidy. This was our site's policy until last week !


----------



## Jameshow (31 Oct 2022)

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/123698609#/?channel=RES_BUY

Ours cost £100k recent ones are going for £130k, 

Ours is freehold so we own the curtilage. 

Once the grumpy site owner passes hopefully we will own site lock stock and barrel.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Our van in now deemed too old and were being kicked off our site. Just turned 20 this year, but previously no-one has been kicked off. About 40 plus owners have been told to get lost.
> 
> Looks like we will struggle to move it, so this will get scrapped.
> 
> ...


I was sorry to read this as I know you were happy there.
A story........
Our site owner had a buy new you get 15 years......2nd hand you get 10 years.
A "neighbour" had been on there for over 35 years. His static was 15 but beautifully maintained.
This particular season he got the site owner to put decking in (you wern't allowed to do it yourself). Couple of months later he was given notice to buy a new one or go.
The guy was 75......so he left.


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2022)

We're still looking for a new site - they aren't getting the money from us. I'll also be dismantling the rather large veranda, as they aren't having that either.


----------



## Jameshow (2 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> We're still looking for a new site - they aren't getting the money from us. I'll also be dismantling the rather large veranda, as they aren't having that either.



Might have to look further inland. 

When I was growing up in the 80' we went to a site in mid Wales nr Corris and the vans looked like they where just post war!


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Might have to look further inland.
> 
> When I was growing up in the 80' we went to a site in mid Wales nr Corris and the vans looked like they where just post war!



We are looking inland, as most coastal sites seem to be owned by Lyons, and they are the biggest sharks in North Wales. Looking in-land in the hills, just off the A55.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> We are looking inland, as most coastal sites seem to be owned by Lyons, and they are the biggest sharks in North Wales. Looking in-land in the hills, just off the A55.



My views on holiday homes are not favourable as I live in an area infested with them and there are I think 7 within a few hundred yards of my house.
I have considered getting a largish towing van and keeping it on a site rather than a static. Some maintenance would need to be done regularly on running gear etc. but that would not be too much of a chore.
Worth considering perhaps?


----------

